

Github is Down - binarydreams
https://status.github.com/

======
richo
Seriously? They announced it weeks in advance.

------
thepumpkin1979
I was debugging a piece of code and then suddenly started receiving these
"gzip: stdin: not in gzip format"... looks like tarball downloads are also
offline when github.com is under maintenance. I should keep a cache with all
the buildpacks.

------
aaronpk
Planned maintenance. Nothing to see here, move along.

